# Blackberry z30 black screen



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Hello 

I have a BB z30 and when I make or receive a call within 10 seconds the screen goes black, if I turn the phone on a angle the screen comes back on ?

Any suggestion ?
Thank you


----------

